# how to import raw files???



## Destin (Sep 25, 2010)

Ok, so I have a nikon d40. I have all but given up on shooting in raw, because every time I try it I can't get the photos to import off of my card. My computer doesn't even recognize the fact that they are on the card. Is something wrong, or do I need certain software or something? I feel like a total moron for having to ask this!!!

Also, what do you use to post proccess raw images? Does photoshop let you adjust the white balance and such of it in post (which is the main reason to shoot raw in the first place, right?) or do I need specific software for that too?


----------



## oldmacman (Sep 25, 2010)

Destin said:


> Ok, so I have a nikon d40. I have all but given up on shooting in raw, because every time I try it I can't get the photos to import off of my card. My computer doesn't even recognize the fact that they are on the card. Is something wrong, or do I need certain software or something? I feel like a total moron for having to ask this!!!
> 
> Also, what do you use to post proccess raw images? Does photoshop let you adjust the white balance and such of it in post (which is the main reason to shoot raw in the first place, right?) or do I need specific software for that too?



The camera should come with software that allows the import of images on to your computer. If you have lost the disk, here is a link to Nikon USA. This software has some basic tweaking features, but Light Room 3 and Photoshop will do your heavy lifting. Adobe just released the version 9 of Photoshop Elements at photokina. Elements will be a cheaper software package than either LR3 or PS.


----------



## Destin (Sep 25, 2010)

I have LR3, and cs4. neither one recognizes my camera's raw files. And I have nikon transfer, it doesn't either. I'm a bit confused....


----------



## Destin (Sep 25, 2010)

Ugh, just tried LR3 again, and now it works. It wouldn't before though, and I dont think I did anything different. Guess I must have though


----------



## Garbz (Sep 25, 2010)

Make sure you have both the latest lightroom version and the most recent Adobe CameraRAW plugin for Photoshop.


----------

